# cedar goldfish pond above ground



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

After I built my garden shed this summer, I decided to use the extra Cedar to build an above ground pond. Inspired by couple Internet posts and started framing


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

the entire pond is built with cedar, bought pond liner, the pump and the filters from Amazon and the gold fish from Hawaiian Botanical


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice. It looks to be raccoon proof, too. My tub ponds just got raided by the little buggers. They got everything but a single minnow.


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

Thx. The lid is removeable. Made by 2x4 cedar and chicken wire


----------



## rave93 (Dec 7, 2010)

i like the top fixture and how the pump outlet is via a bamboo shoot?


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

thanks. I made the faucet out of two pieces of bamboos.
then run the 3/4" tube through them.


----------



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

Will the fish inside be able to handle a cold winter in an above ground pond?


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

sure. I had goldfish in a wood barrel when I lived in a condo.
even the top water is frozen the fish will be fine.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

U did an awesome job, looks really nice


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nicely done indeed! Great job!


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

thanks, Claudia


----------



## gmann (Mar 26, 2013)

i wish i was more of a handy man....

i miss my koi =(


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

it's fairly easy to make, as long as you have the right tools.


----------



## gmann (Mar 26, 2013)

kevin22 said:


> it's fairly easy to make, as long as you have the right tools.


lol nopes, dont even have a screw driver haha


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Great job! I wanted to build one exactly like that but decided I have enough tanks. It would fit perfect in my small back yard. What are you going to keep in it? What are you using for a filter?


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

thanks, it's a goldfish pond.
I have two pre filter boxes in front of the underwater pump.
very simple and cheap setup.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice pond. Seen it in person you gave me the free golden goldfish.


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

King-eL said:


> Very nice pond. Seen it in person you gave me the free golden goldfish.


thanks, glad you liked it.
is the fish doing ok?
Kevin


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

kevin22 said:


> thanks, glad you liked it.
> is the fish doing ok?
> Kevin


Fish grew about an inch. Currently keeping in a subtropical temp to boost it appetite to grow.


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

good to hear. he wasn't doing well in the pond at all.


----------

